# BSDCan 2013 Videos



## wblock@ (Jun 6, 2013)

Andrew Ross of FOSSLC has been posting videos of the BSDCan 2013 presentations on Youtube.  If you were unable to attend in person, these are the next best thing.

The video quality is very high.  Rather than using a camera, the FOSSLC setup cleverly digitizes the VGA output directly.

The main page: https://www.youtube.com/user/osbootcamp?feature=watch.


----------



## heja2009 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot.

However it would be quite nice to see the titles of the talks instead of the presenters name and some cut off title word.


----------



## rusty (Jun 7, 2013)

A (not ideal) workaround would be to reference the BSDCan schedule


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2013)

For your viewing convenience, I've collected the presentation list from the BSDCan 2013 schedule and linked it to the videos.

Keynote: The opening session, Dan Langille, Eric Allman
An Overview of Security in the FreeBSD Kernel, Kirk McKusick
Call your NetBSD: Running NetBSD on phone hardware, Pierre Pronchery
Automating the deployment of FreeBSD & PC-BSD systems: System deployment using PXE and pc-sysinstall, Kris Moore
A NetBSD-based Radar in a Rocket Launching Center: The untold story of how NetBSD Project served as an engineering platform for a small rocket launching tracking systems R&D company. Andre de Oliveira
Multipath TCP for FreeBSD: An overview of the protocol, stack architecture & performance analysis, Nigel Williams
Benchmarking FreeBSD: Benchmarking - what not to do and how to avoid it if possible, Ivan Voras
MCLinker BSD: Using MCLinker as the system linker, Chinyen Chou
FreeBSD, Capsicum, GELI and ZFS as key components of a security appliance, Pawel Jakub Dawidek
Case study: Switching from Linux to FreeBSD: How technology supported advocacy in ExperiencePoint's conversion, Paul Chvostek
Lightning fast networking in your virtual machine, Luigi Rizzo
Runtime Process Infection, Shawn Webb (part 1)
Runtime Process Infection, Shawn Webb (part 2)
FreeBSD Birth to Death: Managing the Lifecycle of a FreeBSD Server, Brad Davis
Mozilla on OpenBSD: When the lizard meets puffy, Landry Breuil
The Hail Mary Cloud And The Lessons Learned: The Future Of Botnets: Low Intensity, Distributed, Peter Hansteen (part 0)
The Hail Mary Cloud And The Lessons Learned: The Future Of Botnets: Low Intensity, Distributed, Peter Hansteen (part 1)
Introduction to pkgsrc, Jeremy C. Reed
The Buffer Cache in OpenBSD, Bob Beck
The BSD ISP, Amedeo Beck Peccoz, Massimiliano Stucchi
Managing FreeBSD at scale: Reclaiming Control of Large Infrastructure Deployment with Puppet, Allan Jude
The future of wireless networking - mobile, gigabit and beyond, Adrian Chadd
The FreeBSD.org cluster refit, Simon L. B. Nielsen
Modern package management: Building, deploying, installing, upgrading packages on FreeBSD, Baptiste Daroussin
The surprising complexity of checksums in TCP/IP: reworking the checksum handling oin the OpenBSD network stack, Henning Brauer
FreeBSD based Japanese Enterprise System and Tukubai Method: Unicage software development method and scalable FreeBSD based Big data appliance, Daichi GOTO
Hands-on bhyve, the BSD Hypervisor, Michael Dexter
Subclassing in Newbus: realizing newbus' potential, Warner Losh
OpenIKED: A portable IKEv2 VPN implementation, Reyk Floeter
Tales from the North: System Administration of a Geographically Disperse Network, Dwayne Hart
Closing session: The wrap up, Dan Langille


----------



## moxie (Aug 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Birth to Death: Managing the Lifecycle of a FreeBSD Server, Brad Davis



It's too bad the one I was really interested in doesn't have audio.  Thanks for compiling that list @wblock.


----------

